# Stand Up and Be Counted (1972)



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone know how to get a copy of a bad movie like this that will likely never be broadcast again? My cousin had a tiny part in it as a kid and I always thought it would be cool to get him a copy of it. I can find posters etc but not any video or digital media of it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Google may be your friend. I searched for "Stand Up and Be Counted" DVD

http://modcinema.com/categories/2-70-s-films/133-stand-up-and-be-counted-dvd?order=title_a-z&page=3

It would appear that you would be buying a DVD-R containing some manner of film transfer. Here's their FAQ: http://modcinema.com/pages/faq


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank You! I searched the google shopping, ebay & amazon but never had any luck


----------

